# Martin Miller's Ibanez custom prototype



## Boojakki (Apr 9, 2017)

Yay or nay?

I like it. Would buy.  Can't wait for specs...


----------



## laxu (Apr 9, 2017)

Could use a matching headstock.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Apr 9, 2017)

Suhrbanez


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 9, 2017)

That headstock.


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 9, 2017)

seems to be from the same line that the guys at Polyphia got too. 

I like the headstock matching the neck/fretboard theme. Like the whole thing is made out of the same wood. Prob roasted mapple, but I recon would looks best if it would be a darker color like rosewood.

I also like the Polyphia guys guitars better with a single color body


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 9, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That headstock.



It looks like a homemade guitar that someone stuck an Ibanez sticker on.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Apr 9, 2017)

guy is like" i'm happy"


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 9, 2017)

dr_game0ver said:


> guy is like" i'm happy"





hes like "yeah......thanks....Ibanez....I guess....."


----------



## Boojakki (Apr 9, 2017)

First prototype was this:






I still kinda like the vintagy-look on these. Kinda like ye olde RS models.


----------



## cip 123 (Apr 9, 2017)

I like em.

Though is it just me or does it look rather reminiscent of the proto shape for Jason Beckers?








EDIT: Hadn't realised how short the top horn was till Boojakki posted that pic. Perspective of the first photo makes me think of the old proto.


----------



## Boojakki (Apr 9, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> seems to be from the same line that the guys at Polyphia got too.
> 
> I like the headstock matching the neck/fretboard theme. Like the whole thing is made out of the same wood. Prob roasted mapple, but I recon would looks best if it would be a darker color like rosewood.
> 
> I also like the Polyphia guys guitars better with a single color body



1. Yup, 2. Not sure , 3. Hmm, dunno. I like either.


----------



## Boojakki (Apr 9, 2017)

dr_game0ver said:


> guy is like" i'm happy"





A-Branger said:


> hes like "yeah......thanks....Ibanez....I guess....."



Excuse him, he's german. We germans look like this when we're happy... 
But really: He's a super nice guy and a killer player/composer, check him out (youtube) if you don't know about him.


----------



## BigViolin (Apr 9, 2017)

After playing Suhr for a good part of his career I'm sure he knows exactly what he wants out of a guitar. Good for him, I hope he is getting a good deal with Ibanez. He's a badass player and his writing sets him apart.

Less chrome and offset dots would have me gassing for one. Cool guitar.

...and that Becker proto is beyond cool.


----------



## austink (Apr 9, 2017)

Yeah definitely looks like the same from the Polyphia guys. It is like a suhr, ebmm and an ibanez had a love child. I personally think it looks great.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 9, 2017)

I still don't get any relation to EBMM when people make that connection, this is almost fully in the Suhr Modern camp for me. I think it looks good, and it's a classy look.


----------



## Boojakki (Apr 9, 2017)

Yes, and if they want to bring it as a new line of models, I'm all for it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 9, 2017)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I still don't get any relation to EBMM when people make that connection, this is almost fully in the Suhr Modern camp for me. I think it looks good, and it's a classy look.



Probably the roasted maple neck, the 2-point bridge, and the colors. Some features the JP-series have.


----------



## austink (Apr 9, 2017)

My hope is when these drop that they have a top tier option. I would be very interested in a prestige level version of one of these.


----------



## cip 123 (Apr 9, 2017)

Kinda interested to see if they put any trem wizardy on these in the future, or keep it vintage-ish. Not a huge ibanez fan but they sure know how to make a good trem.


----------



## bloodjunkie (Apr 9, 2017)

Are you Suhr that's an Ibanez?



I realize that isn't even how you pronounce Suhr but I'm using it as a terrible pun anyway.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks like an SuhrErniebanez with a down syndrome.
Pardon me. It is just me being a prick


----------



## Leviathus (Apr 9, 2017)

Yeah that lumpy headstock is no bueno.


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 9, 2017)

Hey! A Suhr Modern without the build quality! 

But really I dig it. Curious to give it a try when it gets released. I wonder what pickup is in there because if they are targeting the fusion crowd, Ibanez pickups won't cut it.


----------



## cip 123 (Apr 9, 2017)

Musiscience said:


> Hey! A Suhr Modern without the build quality!
> 
> But really I dig it. Curious to give it a try when it gets released. I wonder what pickup is in there because if they are targeting the fusion crowd, Ibanez pickups won't cut it.



I think Martin may have Duncan Duality's in there given the logo in the middle.


----------



## mitou (Apr 9, 2017)

I love it, the body looks super thin with a nice arm contour. That thing is probably really comfortable to play.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 9, 2017)

Real talk; I actually like the headstock. Much better than Ibby's other rounded headstock design.


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 9, 2017)

austink said:


> Yeah definitely looks like the same from the Polyphia guys. It is like a suhr, ebmm and an ibanez had a love child. I personally think it looks great.




yeah thats the one I saw first. Love the silver/blue one look better with the chrome hardware and the one wood neck thing going on. Specially on this pic that the neck woods seems a bit darker. But think about how much better would look like if it was a whole rosewood neck or wenge instead of mapple. For a darker brown color to contrast wiht the light body and chrome hardware 


but something I have notice before..... those knobs


----------



## eightsixboy (Apr 10, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> yeah thats the one I saw first. Love the silver/blue one look better with the chrome hardware and the one wood neck thing going on. Specially on this pic that the neck woods seems a bit darker. But think about how much better would look like if it was a whole rosewood neck or wenge instead of mapple. For a darker brown color to contrast wiht the light body and chrome hardware
> 
> 
> but something I have notice before..... those knobs





Yea those knobs are, well, weird looking. 


I bet if these are a production model, like the MSM1 which I really wanted to be MIJ, then it will be indo only  

Looking forward to the review anyway, if he does one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 10, 2017)

Those knobs are the SureGrips and they're awesome. They're big and ugly, but feel great. 

That said, if you're a "set and forget" player as far as volume and tone go, they're not important. 

Should be pretty easy to switch out.


----------



## Malkav (Apr 10, 2017)

Personally I'm super stoked on these, they look awesome to me, especially that silver/blue one the Polyphia dude has 

Also the guys from Chon have gotten other prototypes of these things


----------



## Glades (Apr 10, 2017)

I personally love these. I watched the Polyphia guys play these live and they are very sweet sounding and looking guitars. Can't wait for Ibanez to expand on this range. Wouldn't mind seeing a 7 in this model range.


----------



## cardinal (Apr 10, 2017)

I like it, I guess. But... I just wonder why? The Jem/RG shape is iconic in its own right. I do prefer the more rounded traditional Strat shape, though. And if there's a market for a more Stratty looking Ibanez... Make it look more like a Strat than this? Who out there has said "gee I want a rounder Ibanez-shredder but not an S and not something that looks too much like a Strat."


----------



## InCasinoOut (Apr 10, 2017)

cardinal said:


> I like it, I guess. But... I just wonder why? The Jem/RG shape is iconic in its own right. I do prefer the more rounded traditional Strat shape, though. And if there's a market for a more Stratty looking Ibanez... Make it look more like a Strat than this? Who out there has said "gee I want a rounder Ibanez-shredder but not an S and not something that looks too much like a Strat."



The guys that they've sent the protos out to seem to be exactly the type to play this guitar. Somewhere right in the middle where an RG is too metal, and a Strat is too bluesdad. The fusion crowd.

Edit: specifically, the type that wants a really fast, thin necked, flat radius shred guitar, on something that doesn't look too \m/ \m/. I get it. I want it!!


----------



## Randy (Apr 10, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That headstock.



Looks exactly like the headstock on the first guitar I ever played, an Ibanez 'starter pack' strat copy my parents bought my sister in the late 90s. I forget the name of it, a Superstar or a Starcaster or something like that. 

It had the EXACT same "eh, close enough" Ibanez headstock silhouette.

EDIT: It was an "Ibanez" Stagestar


----------



## prlgmnr (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't know if I just don't like it because he looks so disappointed...


----------



## Element0s (Apr 10, 2017)

I dig. Very pretty neck.


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 10, 2017)

InCasinoOut said:


> Edit: specifically, the type that wants a really fast, thin necked, flat radius shred guitar, on something that doesn't look too \m/ \m/. I get it. I want it!!



yup thats what it is exactly. I dont see the problem with it 

why everything has to be or either a "Strat" or RG super \m/ stuff . What about the middle ground?


----------



## Spicypickles (Apr 13, 2017)

Pattern Thin son. There's your middle ground!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 13, 2017)

Kinda like it... Kinda don't. For some reason I think it'd be cool w a pick guard.


----------



## prlgmnr (Apr 14, 2017)

I've come to the conclusion that with flame instead of quilt I would probably like it.


----------



## couverdure (Apr 15, 2017)

Konfyouzd said:


> Kinda like it... Kinda don't. For some reason I think it'd be cool w a pick guard.



Same. I'm thinking of something like the Andy Timmons signature but with that shape, pickup configuration, and personally a seafoam green finish and a Tight End bridge.

(I'm gonna put this on my LACS submission form if I ever get access to it)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## LewisW (Apr 15, 2017)

Mario's is probably.my.favourite... But Jess Lewis appears to have a pickguard on her's


----------



## Boojakki (Apr 15, 2017)

LewisW said:


> ...Jess Lewis appears to have a pickguard on her's...



And it's HSS w/ 22 frets 

It just gets even more interesting with this (possible, hoperfully) new line of models... Good job, Ibanez


----------



## cip 123 (Apr 15, 2017)

Just me or is the finish one Jess Lewis' neck^ looking a little weird compared to the others?


----------



## Boojakki (Apr 15, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> Just me or is the finish one Jess Lewis' neck^ looking a little weird compared to the others?



Hm, maybe... Looks like a rounder fretboard/smaller radius too... Dunno...


----------



## cip 123 (Apr 15, 2017)

Boojakki said:


> Hm, maybe... Looks like a rounder fretboard/smaller radius too... Dunno...



It looks like they put a kind of plastic-y sealer over it, I'm much more in to the look of the others (as well as the feel if it is unfinished roasted maple)


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZbfNkQk0jM

video demo


----------



## eightsixboy (Apr 16, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZbfNkQk0jM
> 
> video demo



I wonder if its mij or mii?

Looks pretty good, but looks like a veneer top.


----------



## mitou (Apr 16, 2017)

At least they got the jack location right.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 16, 2017)

Here is another video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqteHHjFFlY

the back of headstock looks like it says 'prestige' on it at 3:36


----------



## Boojakki (Apr 16, 2017)

Yea, so it looks like what we have yet (from Lee's Demos) is:

MIJ Prestige (Fujigen F17... no.), Roasted Maple Neck & Fretboard, Luminlays, (seems like) Stainless Steel Frets, Hipshot Tuners (or lookalikes), (active) Seymour Duncan Duality Pickups, 3-Way Blade Switch, Mini Toggle for ?, Modern 2-point Tremolo, Sure Grip Knobs, Flame Maple Top, Mahogany or Alder Back...

Anything I missed?

Anyway, I want it ... like ... now!


----------



## TGN (Apr 16, 2017)

Is the trem recessed or against the body? Can't really tell from the picture.


----------



## cip 123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Boojakki said:


> Yea, so it looks like what we have yet (from Lee's Demos) is:
> 
> MIJ Prestige (Fujigen F17... no.), Roasted Maple Neck & Fretboard, Luminlays, (seems like) Stainless Steel Frets, Hipshot Tuners (or lookalikes), (active) Seymour Duncan Duality Pickups, 3-Way Blade Switch, Mini Toggle for ?, Modern 2-point Tremolo, Sure Grip Knobs, Flame Maple Top, Mahogany or Alder Back...
> 
> ...



Gotoh tuners, and the bridge looks very Gotoh-esque. Ibanez have a history of using Gotoh stuff which is all fair it's super high quality stuff. Only differences from a Gotoh 510 trem are the saddles and floyd style arm other than that it could very well be either companies.


----------



## Boojakki (Apr 16, 2017)

Right, Gotoh Tuners. And Trem by Gotoh I guess too, also it looks recessed to me.


----------



## cip 123 (Apr 16, 2017)

If it is Gotoh hardware all round this is shaping up to be a spec monster. I recently added the 510 tuners and trem to my Tele and they're lovely. Really well designed and built.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Apr 17, 2017)

Someone mentioned the mini-switch is a coil tap.

I'm loving the white one Mario plays. I want it. Dammit, I was saving for a Prestige Talman, but now I want this even though i already have 4 super strats.


----------



## eightsixboy (Apr 17, 2017)

Wow, its cool that its a Prestige. 


I wonder when/if these will get a release date soon. So glad they don't have the paper thin neck shape.


----------



## couverdure (Apr 18, 2017)

Polyphia will be doing a clinic appearance in my country next month so I might get to see those prototypes in person and ask Tim and Scott about them.

On an unrelated note, I'll probably bring my RG to have it signed by them.


----------



## Black43 (Apr 18, 2017)

That's a gorgeous guitar. I actually love the headstock, it just works somehow.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 18, 2017)

To me it looks like this:


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 18, 2017)

^WTF!


----------



## Boojakki (Apr 18, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> ^WTF!



...don't feed the trolls...


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 18, 2017)

Boojakki said:


> ...don't feed the trolls...


It is called "the ugly dutchess" - famous painting... not trolling by any means.


----------



## LewisW (May 24, 2017)

Anyone have any more pics of these?


----------



## iamaom (May 24, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Here is another video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqteHHjFFlY
> 
> the back of headstock looks like it says 'prestige' on it at 3:36



That neck and headstock look fantastic, I can't wait for more roasted maple. Thank you CITES for getting rid of the plauge of endless rosewood!


----------



## couverdure (May 24, 2017)

I watched the Polyphia clinic show earlier this afternoon and I was lucky enough to ask Tim and Scott a question about the prototype RGs during the Q&A, although they didn't bring them as they only brought their RG655Ms. They said that they don't have a name yet and the final designs should be revealed at NAMM 2018, and they like the non-locking tremolo system and the Prestige-like necks.


----------



## sezna (May 24, 2017)

I wonder if 7 and 8 versions of this model would ever be released. Might be kind of odd. But also might be kind of cool...


----------



## questin (May 24, 2017)

They have Luminlay dots on the top as well. Hopefully they put those in for the production line.


----------



## couverdure (May 31, 2017)

Mario recently posted these on Instagram. That pickguard makes it look a lot more sexy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm trying, but I'm not digging on these at all still.


----------



## chandler1389 (Jun 1, 2017)

That pickguard is hideous, Looks like they finished the guitar, then had the idea of slapping that on 
I do like the looks of these, look very classy
Would love a triple single coil version


----------



## couverdure (Jun 1, 2017)

chandler1389 said:


> That pickguard is hideous, Looks like they finished the guitar, then had the idea of slapping that on
> I do like the looks of these, look very classy
> Would love a triple single coil version



Maybe it's just the lavender finish, it doesn't seem to blend well with the other colors. If it were seafoam green, I'd absolutely love it even more (blame my Tom Delonge Fender Strat obsession for that).


----------



## chandler1389 (Jun 1, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Maybe it's just the lavender finish, it doesn't seem to blend well with the other colors. If it were seafoam green, I'd absolutely love it even more (blame my Tom Delonge Fender Strat obsession for that).



Is strange I find the pickguard ugly as muck, but that shade of pink / purple I don't mind HaHa


----------



## Djentlyman (Jun 1, 2017)

Ehh. Looks a bit oddly shaped with the pickguard. Also it looks like that trem isn't recessed/floating.


----------



## Viginez (Jun 2, 2017)

the pickguard ruins it badly


----------



## couverdure (Jun 2, 2017)

This one looks a lot better than the lavender one I posted here.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 2, 2017)

def looks better, I think its jsut the photo and the angle of it, the lavender one kinda looks like its edges are too rounded, so it looks a bit weird. Plus with that color it kinda gives me a Daisy rock vibe lol like someone its tryign too hard to make a "girl guitar" but without being too similar to a Fender.

Having say that I love the Lavender color for the same reason  

My only complain is that I dont like the brown color of the mapple roasted. It would be awesome if it were dark, like if it was a whole rosewood neck kinda thing. But its too light "brown" to me. Works with a white body, but once you add colors to the body paint then its jsut doesnt work at all for me. 

Im one of those guys who would never ever wear a pair of brown shoes/belt because of the same reason. I dont care how many ppl say to me "brown goes with every color", nope, just nope, it does not


----------



## chandler1389 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ok I have to admit, that looks a lot better
Might be the combination of "lavender" body, Pearloid Pg and the black electronics


----------



## chandler1389 (Jun 2, 2017)

Any idea what the standard pickups are gonna be?


----------



## bloc (Jun 2, 2017)

Design is starting to grow on me. Not a fan of the pickguard version though.


----------



## couverdure (Jun 2, 2017)

chandler1389 said:


> Any idea what the standard pickups are gonna be?



It was mentioned earlier in this thread that it was the Seymour Duncan Duality pickups. You could see the small "S" logo on the pickup in that picture. I'm not sure about the single coils in the HSS one but I assume they're also Duncans.


----------



## couverdure (Aug 28, 2017)

Side by side picture of Polyphia's RGs and the prototypes, posted on their Facebook page. The most visible differences are the headstocks and horns.






I really want the blue one.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 28, 2017)

man that two color or tri-"burst" if you can call it like that its hideous. Specially when you put it next to a properly done 2 tone burst 

yeah yeah I know "Fender" blah blah bullshit..... we are not in the 50-70s anymore.....


----------



## Supernaut (Aug 28, 2017)

I prefer these polyphia ones to the MM prototype ^ . Those baked maple (or at least faked to look like) necks look sick, and they look better without pickguards IMO. 

I do think though, why not just play a Fender? Or a Charvel? I kind of dig this aesthetic though, so I'm torn.


----------



## couverdure (Aug 28, 2017)

Supernaut said:


> I prefer these polyphia ones to the MM prototype ^ . Those baked maple (or at least faked to look like) necks look sick, and they look better without pickguards IMO.
> 
> I do think though, why not just play a Fender? Or a Charvel? I kind of dig this aesthetic though, so I'm torn.


Because Ibanez. I think they're aiming for an aesthetic between an RG and a Talman, so it looks more Fender-inspired than a superstrat. The RT/Andy Timmons series is the closest one but they still look like RGs.


----------



## Musiscience (Aug 28, 2017)

Guthrie Govan? Suhr? Sorry... Never heard these names...




On the other hand, I'm really gassing for Lee's green one, especially after seeing the expected specs. The bridge looks really high quality. Patiently waiting for NAMM.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 28, 2017)

Musiscience said:


> The bridge looks really high quality


going by the way the guys at Polyphia play, it must be a good bridge. Their music is like 80% tremolo stuff


----------



## Musiscience (Aug 28, 2017)

I don't doubt it, looks really solid. Will be trying one without a doubt.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Aug 28, 2017)

I can't get on with the minor headstock change. Irks me something fierce, maybe because it's so minimal?


----------



## couverdure (Aug 28, 2017)

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I can't get on with the minor headstock change. Irks me something fierce, maybe because it's so minimal?


It looks more round and less sharp than the usual Ibanez headstock. It also kinda looks like a Tele headstock was fused with it.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 28, 2017)

same as the horns, they are more rounded. I think It goes well with the look of the horns/body. Bit less "agresive" more "fender/traditional" if you will. But yeah bit weird as Ibanez tend to not change their headstocks regarding on the body shape

Still think the necks should be darker. Ideally a full rosewood or wenge neck would look amazing with that blue. I know thats how dark a mapple roasted go, oh well.... not my cup of tea. Too "brown" for me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 29, 2017)

couverdure said:


> This one looks a lot better than the lavender one I posted here.



Hot... Do want


----------



## austink (Aug 29, 2017)

This will likely be my next guitar. Hopefully they keep a super fast neck on it. More classic aesthetic w/ a wicked fast neck and high performance spec sounds ideal to me. I tried a few suhrs and the neck didn't really feel right to me. A wizard neck is one of my favorite neck profiles.


----------



## Musiscience (Aug 29, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> Still think the necks should be darker. Ideally a full rosewood or wenge neck would look amazing with that blue. I know thats how dark a mapple roasted go, oh well.... not my cup of tea. Too "brown" for me.



I agree it's not the most appealing colour, but it makes a great touring instrument. I once toured an EBMM with roasted neck in the Canadian winter. Hot venues and freezing outside. All my other guitars moved like crazy every day but the EBMM was always perfect. Sold me on the concept.


----------



## LewisW (Aug 31, 2017)

Personally... loving it more and more. Just really hope they come with locking tuners... then it would be complete!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 31, 2017)

These are growing on me more now. Looking forward to getting one once they're released.


----------



## purpledc (Aug 31, 2017)

To me they look like old harmony cheap beginner guitars. Not digging them at all.


----------



## couverdure (Aug 31, 2017)

purpledc said:


> To me they look like old harmony cheap beginner guitars. Not digging them at all.


It's just a basic strat, come on.
In other words, it's Ibanez's take on a Charvel.


----------



## Musiscience (Aug 31, 2017)

couverdure said:


> It's just a basic strat, come on.
> In other words, it's Ibanez's take on a Charvel.



Honestly, this is more Ibanez take on a Suhr Modern. The Ibanez Talman TM330 is more likely their take on a strat.


----------



## couverdure (Aug 31, 2017)

Musiscience said:


> Honestly, this is more Ibanez take on a Suhr Modern. The Ibanez Talman TM330 is more likely their take on a strat.


I thought the Talmans were more like the offset Fenders like the Jaguar/Mustang/Jazzmaster.


----------



## purpledc (Aug 31, 2017)

wait a damn second. I think I am commenting on the wrong picture. 

EDITED AGAIN: Yeah, I don't know what the hell I was looking at but it wasn't the guitars I am seeing so many pics of. Either that or I was seriously medicated and was seeing shit. Looking at the pictures without seeing double I like the body but I'm not feeling the headstock. But then again for me headstocks are just something I think is really hard to get right. And I would just prefer a regular Ibanez headstock that I know and love. But that's how I am with all brands. I want a strat on a strat and a open book on a Gibson and a pointy on a Jackson.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 1, 2017)

couverdure said:


> I thought the Talmans were more like the offset Fenders like the Jaguar/Mustang/Jazzmaster.



From a design perspective, yes. And the older talman models definitely were more geared towards that, and even gone through some quirky specs. The current talmans, while still maintaining design, are more functionally geared towards the traditional strat/tele side. 

For me the new talmans are cool because I can play strats and teles whilst still playing Ibanez.


----------



## couverdure (Oct 5, 2017)

Chon's Rig Rundown. Erick shows off his prototype here and says the neck is chunkier and has smaller frets.


----------



## austink (Oct 5, 2017)

I get a strong feeling those dudes are not gear heads.


But if ibanez can drop that no nonsense matte black colorway in a prestige, I am in.


----------



## Boojakki (Oct 5, 2017)

Some more about the Ibby Proto (Martin Miller content) from GuitCon, not that much new about the guitar itself though, but nice anyway...


----------



## TGN (Oct 5, 2017)

Great vid  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Boojakki (Oct 5, 2017)

Yea, so there are locking tuners and the Duncans seem not to be Dualities but some other new (passive?) ones, just with the same new logo.
Anyway, I so dig this exact guitar as it is and I really want it. *sigh*


----------



## Boojakki (Oct 8, 2017)

I've heard today Ibanez seem to plan doing an upper-priced Prestige model (~2800-3000k) and an upper-priced Premium model (~1200-1500k) for this model.


----------



## nyxzz (Oct 8, 2017)

I like the look of these but why why why would you spend 3k on a Suhr clone when you can get a Suhr for less than that...


----------



## gunch (Oct 8, 2017)

Boojakki said:


> I've heard today Ibanez seem to plan doing an upper-priced Prestige model (~2800-3000k) and an upper-priced Premium model (~1200-1500k) for this model.



[toilet flushing sound]


----------



## couverdure (Oct 8, 2017)

Boojakki said:


> I've heard today Ibanez seem to plan doing an upper-priced Prestige model (~2800-3000k) and an upper-priced Premium model (~1200-1500k) for this model.


Where did you get information for this? I don't believe Ibanez would charge J. Custom levels of prices for something that looks basic spec-wise unless it's some limited spot model. I would only trust this if it's from dealers who are ready to have them in stock, which I doubt they are doing it until around early next year.



nyxzz said:


> I like the look of these but why why why would you spend 3k on a Suhr clone when you can get a Suhr for less than that...


Not everyone lives in places where you can buy a Suhr, there are definitely no dealers for them here.


----------



## Boojakki (Oct 9, 2017)

HP42 said it in a livestream. When he talked to Martin Miller at GuitCon, Miller said that's what, model-wise, seems to be planned. The prices are estimates from there, I would take this with a grain of salt, nothings fix yet... And these are also not the street prices, as I see it... But also, as we know, Ibanez want to get their prices in the Prestige and Premium line up :/


----------



## The 1 (Oct 9, 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised if those prices are close. Prices have been going up across the board for all brands. Ibanez' current Prestige-level sigs are in the 2500-3000 range. The roasted necks on these will probably account for some price increase over other models.


----------



## austink (Oct 10, 2017)

If it really is 3k I redact my statement and will just order a suhr


----------



## couverdure (Oct 10, 2017)

austink said:


> If it really is 3k I redact my statement and will just order a suhr


Most likely the MSRP, the street price might be different so don't expect it to be J. Custom levels of expensive when it drops. Or you could just not be picky about countries of origin and try out the Indo-made ones instead.


----------



## austink (Oct 10, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Most likely the MSRP, the street price might be different so don't expect it to be J. Custom levels of expensive when it drops. Or you could just not be picky about countries of origin and try out the Indo-made ones instead.



Yeah I am hoping that 3k is msrp for one with a nice top and that street for a painted prestige is closer in line with what they have rgs at.

I have nothing against indo guitars but wouldn't consider buying one at that price when you can get a US made prs s2 for that price.


----------



## couverdure (Oct 15, 2017)

Just to keep you guys updated, Ibanez Japan retweeted this image of the guitar in solid red with a pearl white pickguard.


----------



## austink (Oct 15, 2017)

For me the pickguard makes it just look like a strat copy that you would get in a starter pack.


----------



## eightsixboy (Oct 15, 2017)

austink said:


> For me the pickguard makes it just look like a strat copy that you would get in a starter pack.



I was thinking the same thing, looks very cheesy imo.

I really hope these aren't super expensive, would rather a J Custom if they are priced around the same as one. I was thinking maybe around 2k RRP and 1500 street, otherwise not really worth it for the features imo.


----------



## couverdure (Oct 15, 2017)

austink said:


> For me the pickguard makes it just look like a strat copy that you would get in a starter pack.


I don't see how it's any different from a usual pearl pickguard. Maybe the red finish turned it off for you because it looks so bright, especially in contrast with the roasted neck/fingerboard.


----------



## Thesius (Oct 15, 2017)

Normally I don't like headstocks not matching the body, but it kinda works here.


----------



## austink (Oct 17, 2017)

couverdure said:


> I don't see how it's any different from a usual pearl pickguard. Maybe the red finish turned it off for you because it looks so bright, especially in contrast with the roasted neck/fingerboard.



Nah it is just that shape of pickguard on this body shape makes it looks like a cheap starter guitar that is trying to look like a strat.


----------



## couverdure (Oct 26, 2017)

You all better be hyped for NAMM 2018, boys. Taken from their official Twitter account.


----------



## austink (Oct 27, 2017)

Very hyped. Just really awaiting to see what the street price is.


----------

